# ماهو الفرق بين البولي الكترولايت و الشب في معالجة الماء



## نهاد الطائي (3 فبراير 2012)

*مساء الخير 
لدي بعض التفاصيل عن مادة البولي الكترولايت والشب بصورة منفصلة 
لكني لا اعرف الفرق علميا باستخدام كل مادة في عمليات التخثير والتلبيد
و ما فائدة استخدام المادتين معا

ارجو المساعدة في هذا الموضوع
مع خالص التقدير*​


----------



## kadhim ali (12 فبراير 2012)

بشكل بسيط ان الشب يعمل على تجميع المواد الغروية او الفلوك بسبب قابلية الالتصاق القوية لكونة يكون هيدوكسيات الالمنيوم ويعطية شحنة كهربائية وتكون طافية في اغلب الاحيان بسبب الوزن 
اما البولي الكترولايت يعمل على تجميع هذه الجزيئات بسبب الشحنة المعاكسة وكذلك بسبب وجود اكثر من مجموعة فعالة له مما يزيد وزنها والتغلب على قوى الشد السطحي للماء وشكرا


----------



## برهم السيد (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## نهاد الطائي (17 فبراير 2012)

شكرااا جزيلا على المعلومة حقيقة كنت محتاجهة لكي ابدا البحث اكثر من خلالها 
شكرا مرة ثانية


----------

